# Blue lobster 4" & Bamboo shrimp 3"



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My question is, would they live in the same large tank together as well as having other fish in the tank like cories, plecoes etc. etc. Cheers Laurie


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your blue crayfish will most likely eat the bamboo shrimp


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So, ok different tanks for those 2 , would the crayfish leave the fish alone in the tank?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The crayfish (Blue Lobster) may try to prey on your fish at night. Crayfish are omnivorous and will eat just about anything. If it can catch it.... it will eat it. 

With that being said... smaller, quicker fish (e.g. tetras/rasboras) may be fickle enough to avoid predation.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not getting the lobster now, but thanks to every one for the input. 
Cheers Laurie Mods please close this thread thx.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine have been getting along fine so far. It's been 4 months and the white clouds were introduced when they were babies - less than 1cm (See what's in my 46 Bow Front below). 

But yes, you might wake up n find fish missing one day...


----------

